# noch mehr illegale WoW Server?



## Bl4ckSh33p (13. März 2005)

http://www.black-legion.info/index.php?id=...%20WoW%20v1.2.4

das ist doch kein offizieller WoW Server, oder doch?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (14. März 2005)

Das Problem wird bald behoben sein, bitte habt Verständniss wenn wir nich gleich immer alle Server rauslöschen, wie gesagt, es wird bald nur noch Möglich sein EU Server einzutragen.


----------

